# Hot Dogs?



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
We are on the final countdown with only 4 days to go till Charlie comes home so just looking at the last few bits and I could do with some advice
Please excuse stupid questions but....
Lots of people talk about hot dogs chopped up as a treat/training titbit - what hotdogs do you use and I presume you cook them first?
What size puppy kong would you go for? Small of medium? The small looks really small??? 
Pigs ears - at what age is it safe the get these for him?
I've bought pet head shampoo - or should have i got puppy shampoo?

Sorry if these seem daft questions but i think im having my last minute panic. ( not helped by being on my fourth set of travel arrangements with 4 different pilots )


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The hotdogs in the can are already cooked so just open the can and cut them up. i to be honest wouldnt wast money on the puppy knongs as he will grow out of them to quick.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty still has a small kong as a treat sometimes when I go out, i just stick some cream cheese and sausage in it and it keeps her occupied. I didn't want a big kong as I felt there would be too much in there, the small one is perfect for that.

As for hot dogs, i used the Herta ones that just need cooking for a few minutes and chopped them into tiny pieces.

x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - very exciting week for you!
Regarding hotdogs I buy the Herta pack and then freeze them individually. You can then just defrost one and then microwave for 10 seconds before chopping up. Billy loves them!
We started using pigs ears when he was about 4 months old and just bought puppy treats and chews till then.
Good luck 
H x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty still has a small kong as a treat sometimes when I go out, i just stick some cream cheese and sausage in it and it keeps her occupied. I didn't want a big kong as I felt there would be too much in there, the small one is perfect for that.
> 
> As for hot dogs, i used the Herta ones that just need cooking for a few minutes and chopped them into tiny pieces.
> 
> x


Betty is still tiny weeny though! I think she could climb inside a full sized kong.

The hot dogs I use are the ones in packets in the cooked meat isle, Frankfurters, chicken flavour. I cut them up into bite size chunks, pop them into snack bags or any small plastic bags and pop the bags in the freezer for later use. They defrost in a couple of hours.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Betty is still tiny weeny though! I think she could climb inside a full sized kong.


Ha ha, you are probably right!!!! She's only puppy sized at nearly 2, so puppy sized things still work for her!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

4 days to go ... excitement .... we will be wanting loads of photo updates ..

A pigs ear may be a good natural treat too, training cheese, hotdogs as above, cooked liver all very small in size but fab treats  

You will love the Pet Head shampoo .. my Picnic is smelling wonderful today but also looks like a fluff ball


----------

